# The Dolphin Thread



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im sorry but I cant bring myself to actually look at the topic, I can imagine whas in it and thats enough to upset me









Mans incredible capacity for cruelty and neglect of the world around us is truly shamefull, Im not really a tree hugger but that sort of stuff really really gets to me...I cried when that advert first came on the telly about the poor mistreated bears..I switch it over now when it comes on......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

You beat me to this Jase, I feel exactly the same way


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Im sorry but I cant bring myself to actually look at the topic, I can imagine whas in it and thats enough to upset me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And then had a beef/ham/chicken sandwich







We had a thread like this a while back, meat eaters (murderers







) crying their eyes out about poor animals.

Fooook orrrfff! If all the people on here are upset about the poor dolphins then stop eating them.

By them I mean, dolphins, chickens, lambs, furry stuff, whatever. Give me a break.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

does furry stuff include the mouldy bread in the bread bin


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> does furry stuff include the mouldy bread in the bread bin


Yep, killers.









It's a pet hate of mine, people eating animals but the somehow caring about their ill- treatment.







Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against meat eaters, each to their own, but you can't be scramming down a burger while your heart is breaking about a dolphin.

Like I said, foook aaarfff!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

...but humans are certainly capable of treating these wondrous beings, struggling for life as we do on this fragile planet, with at least a bit more humanity, don't ya' think?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Yes, and they certainly should.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

While I see your point Mark I can`t really agree, the unfortunate (IMO) fact is that most people are meat eaters and it would be much worse for the animals if those people had no concern at all for their welfare


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

what we eat comes down to culture more than anything ,other cultures eat dogs (which we see as mans best friend) ,cats and a host of other things we would deem inappropriate in this country ,method of despatch used is more the key issue in my opinion,im a meat eater and have tried many things in the past tho dolphin would not be on my list due to the animals intelligence,as its already been said 'our' food (for meat eaters in this country) has been breed for that purpose and would not survive in the wild anymore.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Just watched the online vid. Whilst it didn't really stir any emotion in me, I have to say, it's unnecessary cruelty. Personally, I couldn't really give a toss about animals but I wouldn't go out of my way to hurt them.

Have to agree with Mark. Crying about animal welfare and then stuffing one's jowls with burger does seem hypocritical.

A.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Pugster has made the point that Im making, I also know Im hypocrytical to a point,



> method of despatch used is more the key issue in my opinion


Have you seen how some countries 'harvest' sharks fins?









Of course meat eaters can care about the ill tratment of animals









To suggest otherwise is rediculous


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> Have you seen how some countries 'harvest' sharks fins?


yes they cut them off and kick them back in ,_thats _why i said 'method of despatch is the key issue' ,there no point in unnecessary cruelty


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I know Pugster, Im in complete agreement, I was backing you up....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The way the dolphins are despatched seems unecessarily cruel in today's age, I am sure they could be stunned first.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I have this argument with my daughter all the time, she gets the RSPCA Animal Action mag and has pictures all over her room of fluffy cutie animals yet chomps her way through a burger like there's no tommorrow.

Last time the 710 got them some lamb I took a picture from her room of little lambs all sweet looking and told her that she was eating one of them.

Oh dear, big mistake, but someone has to teach them reality, she has now consoled herself with the theory that it's ok to eat meat if the animal had a good life before it was slaughtered. So it's now organic, free range and twice as f***ing expensive! I should have kept my trap shut.

Can't bring myself to watch Paul's link either.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

whoops, apologies jase ,i misread that ,unfortunalty im suffering from another one of mans problems ,self abuse thro the ingestion of large quantitys of alchohol, man is a cruel species by nature ,give it a few million years and bugs will be running the planet due the the fact we have consumed everything possible, saying that some countries eat bugs aswell so maybe the insects dont stand a chance either.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

As I believe I said in my original post I don't begrudge anyone farming animals for food & making an honest living, but I can't understand why any animal (whether intelligent or not, land based or aquatic) needs to be hunted, caught & left to suffer before being inhumanely despatched or left to die slowly.

I'm a meat eater - & don't consider myself to be a tree hugger, particularly squeamish or sensitive - but I don't think I could eat meat from an animal that has been caught/killed/treated like that first. We are all on this planet together & mankind as a species is doing it's damnedest to bugger it up completely. I think that we have, as a species, little or no respect/consideration for ourselves, any other creature or even the planet we live on - in the case of these "fishermen" what do they care if they mistreat some poor dumb animals. They're obviously not being punished for their hunting methods or being taught/shown other ways of hunting them. I can't see how they have any respect for the panet they live on & share with other animals.

I signed the petition too but I can't really see it doing any good. I think it a sad fact that whilst some will care & try to do something about it most won't give a damn - it's only an animal who cares


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

People care but not enough to *really* make a difference and especially if that difference might stop their burger supply









The petition is a waste of time, you might as well light a candle.

Potz made an interesting point, different cultures have wildly differing views on food and cruelty, who are we to decide what is right or wrong.

Anyway........... my main reasion for being so blunt was to drop a bomb in the thread and start some fighting, I tried in the 4x4 thread but that didn't work.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> my main reasion for being so blunt was to drop a bomb in the thread and start some fighting,


It almost worked Mark, Ive been mentaly preparing counter arguments to your spurious argument all day , I shant bother now


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Sat back watched the thread for a bit. There is a better and quicker way to prepare the animal no need to let it go so long, although even after killing nerves would keep it moving around for a bit anyway.

Other than that I don't see an issue. Born and raised on a farm, you soon learn a cruel reality as a farmer. Ever see the way pigs or turkeys are slaughtered. What is done with the excess of barn cats (mouse'rs). Heck we used to hang our own beef, I remember as a little kid looking at the cut off head from one of the beef heard wondering why the eyes were still rolling around, looking up its neck. There is a cruel reality to life, it's those tree huggers that film it, exploit and want to show it at it's worse that should be dealt with


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

James said:



> ...it's those tree huggers that film it, exploit and want to show it at it's worse...


That fits in quite nicely with something that occurred to me.

Here's (sea)food for thought. One of the things that struck me about the whole operation (as shown in the video) was the dreadful inefficiency of it all. Without going into the gory details, they catch, ship, land and transport the dolphins (still alive) to the "facility", where they lie, scattered about on the floor and still flapping, waiting for someone to notice and then slaughter them in a rather gruesome fashion. It's all very haphazard, let alone brutal.

So, let's imagine that the Japanese government _do_ take notice, step in and modernize the whole operation to bring it up to "humane" standards. Now, dolphins are netted, killed on the boat by being zapped in the head with a few thousand volts of electricity say, and their carcasses are transported in modern containers to the all-new "facility" which is now capable of "processing" _thousands_ of dolphins per day rather than the few dozen or so that they seemed to be able to handle before.

Hmmm, Flipper's certainly not a winner in this situation!


----------

